# No more orders for mkII



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Audi are not accepting any more orders for the mkII, so mkIII launch date may be imminent? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you made that up?


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Audi TT configurator still works... :?:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

When I spoke to West London Audi 4 days ago, they seemed quite willing to discuss ordering MK2, and had no idea when they could order/show a MK3.

Being the showcase showroom, I'd expect they would get one of first MK3 to show. Also Audi haven't launched it yet, which is scheduled for Geneva motor show 3-16th March 2014


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

info on MK3 here

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

DPG said:


> Have you made that up?


WTF would I make it up? [smiley=furious3.gif]

The configurator still works but more than one dealer have told me they cannot place an order for a new build. There are a few available on pre-order and I was fortunate to secure one that closely matched the spec I wanted.

Phone your local friendly dealer if you don't believe me.


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

Was in Manchester Audi midweek they are still taking and getting orders on mk 2 s at seriously unbelievable savings 
Salesman shown me a recent order where some punter had got 10 k off a brand new TT roadster .


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

I was told at Bristol Audi on 15 Feb that Audi "had closed the book" on mk 2 orders the day before.

Fortunately for me they managed to change a spec on one "going through the system" on Monday - delivery in May but I have been told I can make no further changes - not even badge deletion.

When I originally tried to place the order last weekend the dealer was so sure I had missed the boat that he wouldn't even take a deposit.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Seen a couple of new order threads on the mk2 forum in the last few days.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

DPG said:


> Seen a couple of new order threads on the mk2 forum in the last few days.


New orders and new builds are two different things.

And guys. The steering weel is on the correct side. The armrest trouble you UK guys have on the MK2 says it all.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I have one of the last build dates for my wife's new TTR? week 16 [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

What? A salesman lie to a customer telling him a car is soon to be discontinued so he orders it quicker? Never been known to happen before&#8230; :wink:


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> What? A salesman lie to a customer telling him a car is soon to be discontinued so he orders it quicker? Never been known to happen before&#8230; :wink:


To be fair a few people in the MK2 forum have said the same thing now, including somebody who actually placed an order for a new TTS only to have it cancelled a few days later. It seems this could be true!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah stories of RS orders cancelled too.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

They're still taking orders in Belgium. Last mk2 orders will be April-May 2014 (if there are still slots available), last mk2 deliveries Q3 2014 and first mk3 deliveries Q4 2014 according to the official dealers.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It may depend on the dealership, also one of the reasons why build time vary from dealer to dealer.

They may have stopped taking orders for new build slot, but it might still be possible to place a new order against a slot already in the system.

Dealers have slots allocated to them for vehicles generally of a popular spec. These cars will be destined for stock or the showroom but at any point until the order has a confirmed build, can be changed to a customers spec.

So if a dealer has slots left, it may still be possible to order one to your exact spec.

The one thing I'm not sure on is if a slot could be changed from say a TDi to a TTS or it has to be the same model.


----------

